# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  عاجل المريخ يفاوض احمد عبد الظاهر حسب صحيفة الزاوية الالكترونية

## Musab Wadshendi

*دخل نادى المريخ فى مفاوضات جادة مع لاعب النادى الأهلى المصرى أحمد عبدالظاهر وعلمت الزاوية أن رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالى أبدى إهتماما كبيرا بإكمال الصفقة وتحدث فعليا للاعب الذى أبدى موافقته المبدئية على اللعب للفرقة الحمراء فى الموسم الجديد وطلب من الوالى التقدم بعرض رسمى للنادى الأهلى وأفادت مصادرنا أن المريخ سيوفد مندوبا فى الساعات المقبلة للقاهرة.

'
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم ممتاز جدا

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ومشاغب جدا  --ابعدونا  من المصريييييييييييين
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ماتبنا من الحضري ؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ياخوانا الناس ما تكون انطباعية 

المصريين ما كلهم كعبين ذي الحضري 

والدليل على ذلك انه الناس دي عندها لعيبة محترفين كتار جدا لعبوا في اوروبا وحققوا نجاح كبير 

ليه نحنا دائما نعيش في دائرة مغلقة ونحجر في عقولنا 

ناخذ انطباع ما كويس عن ناس ممكن يكون فيهم الكعب والكويس 

لانه الخير موجود والشر كمان موجود في كل مكان 

بس لازم ننفتح على العالم وناخذ منه ما نريد بعدها ممكن نقيم التجربة ونتعامل مع الناس دي باحترافية وبعقود موثقة وكده
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ليتهم وفقوا في ضمه 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ياخوانا الناس ما تكون انطباعية 

المصريين ما كلهم كعبين ذي الحضري 

والدليل على ذلك انه الناس دي عندها لعيبة محترفين كتار جدا لعبوا في اوروبا وحققوا نجاح كبير 

ليه نحنا دائما نعيش في دائرة مغلقة ونحجر في عقولنا 

ناخذ انطباع ما كويس عن ناس ممكن يكون فيهم الكعب والكويس 

لانه الخير موجود والشر كمان موجود في كل مكان 

بس لازم ننفتح على العالم وناخذ منه ما نريد بعدها ممكن نقيم التجربة ونتعامل مع الناس دي باحترافية وبعقود موثقة وكده



كلام عقل لابد  أن يكون العقد واضح ومؤثق وأن نلتزم ببنود العقد لنا أوعلينا بصرامة  طالما فى عقد وفى لوائح وبيعد عن المجاملات والترضيات لا تضيع الحقوق
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ياخوانا الناس ما تكون انطباعية 

المصريين ما كلهم كعبين ذي الحضري 

والدليل على ذلك انه الناس دي عندها لعيبة محترفين كتار جدا لعبوا في اوروبا وحققوا نجاح كبير 

ليه نحنا دائما نعيش في دائرة مغلقة ونحجر في عقولنا 

ناخذ انطباع ما كويس عن ناس ممكن يكون فيهم الكعب والكويس 

لانه الخير موجود والشر كمان موجود في كل مكان 

بس لازم ننفتح على العالم وناخذ منه ما نريد بعدها ممكن نقيم التجربة ونتعامل مع الناس دي باحترافية وبعقود موثقة وكده



احسنت الاستاذ نادر -نتمناه في الزعيم العام المقبل ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن ابوالكل

*مهاجم قناص وممتاز اتمني تسجيله بسرعه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ياخوانا الناس ما تكون انطباعية 

المصريين ما كلهم كعبين ذي الحضري 

والدليل على ذلك انه الناس دي عندها لعيبة محترفين كتار جدا لعبوا في اوروبا وحققوا نجاح كبير 

ليه نحنا دائما نعيش في دائرة مغلقة ونحجر في عقولنا 

ناخذ انطباع ما كويس عن ناس ممكن يكون فيهم الكعب والكويس 

لانه الخير موجود والشر كمان موجود في كل مكان 

بس لازم ننفتح على العالم وناخذ منه ما نريد بعدها ممكن نقيم التجربة ونتعامل مع الناس دي باحترافية وبعقود موثقة وكده



كلام سليم يا زعيم رغم انه الملدوغ بخاف من جرة الحبل
*

----------

